#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-13
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> ongolaBoy  cyrilb  and others ^^
<Kilos> kenju254  emk  daker  R0ok_  ^^
<Kilos> hi d4rk-5c0rp
<Kilos> wake tunisia ubuntu peeps and get them to join us https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> hihi elacheche
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<ongolaBoy> Kilos: hi :)
<Kilos> :D
<d4rk-5c0rp> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hehe just approved your brother
<d4rk-5c0rp> hahaha :D
<elacheche> Hey guys!
<Kilos> we at 5 already
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Kilos> looks like there are only 3 ubuntu users in tunisia
<Kilos> and one sleeps all the time
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> welcome to the team elacheche
<elacheche> thx kenju254
<elacheche> Kilos, :à
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> now what?
<Kilos> what what?
<Private_User> Kilos: hey, the ##ubuntu-za-social channel is getting :( we need more people to create a buzz there so all our ubuntu peeps can also be social
<Kilos> lol none seems to even have time to say anything here
<spotty> Kilos: By the way, Private_User on freenode told me "Tell Kilos to join ##ubuntu-za-social now" 5 minutes and 10 seconds ago
<spotty> Kilos: By the way, Private_User on freenode told me "tell Kilos this channel is becoming sad with number of people declining" 4 minutes and 17 seconds ago
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-14
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez_
<Kilos> whats news
<arnaudmez_> COol Kilos
<Kilos> how are your linux classes doing
<arnaudmez_> Not yet actioned
<arnaudmez_> busy putting everything in place
<Kilos> wow you guys are slow how
<Kilos> hey
<Kilos> as long as you are well thats fine
<arnaudmez_> :D
<Kilos> oh ya you in brazzaville hey
<Kilos> i need contact peeps in the drc to try wake up that loco please arnaudmez_
<arnaudmez_> cannot help Kilos
<Kilos> dont you know anyone there
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i have to find peeps from here?
<Kilos> no wonder im getting old so fast
<arnaudmez_> this is the man you should talk to: Rene Manasse GALEKWA
<arnaudmez_> Street: 44 Avenue Des Huilerie; City: Kinshasa; Phone: +243812785222
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i do irc man not fone calls
<Kilos> even emails work
<Kilos> but ty ill try find someone up there that can fone him
<arnaudmez_> Email: rene.galekwa@unikin.ac.cd
<Kilos> wonderful, ty arnaudmez_
<arnaudmez_> One day I will succeed doing IT Sec
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> i want the whloe of africa here man
<Kilos> whole
<Kilos> before i die
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> so arnaudmez_  whats on your agenda these days
<arnaudmez_> Busy setting up my workbench and doing some few updates
<Kilos> ah
<arnaudmez_> want me to help on something
<Kilos> not really apart from  finding the missing countries
<Kilos> oh yes you can add your country in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> you then only have to get an ubuntu team going and you are smiling
<Kilos> elacheche  we are in
<Kilos> woot
<elacheche> you too?? :D awesome :D
<elacheche> congrats dude
<Kilos> ty, you too
<d4rk-5c0rp> congrats Kilos && elacheche :D
 * nlsthzn also wants to congratulate people but doesn't know what for :/
<Kilos> heehee  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-membership-board
<nlsthzn> oh nice... congrats Kilos and elacheche :)
<nlsthzn> well done :D
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn
<elacheche> thx nlsthzn :)
<pieter2627> WOW, that's awesome. Congrats Kilos and elacheche
<Kilos> ty pieter2627
<elacheche> the pieter2627 :)
<elacheche> thanks pieter2627 x)
<Kilos> i actually didnt expect it being such a new member
<elacheche> Kilos,
<elacheche> you know! we're lucky x)
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> very
<elacheche> the next meeting is for tomorrow :D
<Kilos> time
<Kilos> i saw the schedules somewhere but that gone out the head now
<elacheche> 12UTC .. and there is no one in the list x) I think that am lucky because I did already plan something for tomorrow )
<Kilos> i know its twice
<elacheche> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards#A22:00
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i told them i can make both times
<Kilos> normally i go to bed around 10pm or so but will stay up for the midnight meeting
<elacheche> the same here :) I think that we have the same time zone.. I'm on GMT+1
<Kilos> im +2
<elacheche> I see :)
<Kilos> you must just keep in mind not to plan things on those days, then if there are no new applicants do spur of the moment things
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-15
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
<superfly> Kilos: have you gotten any feedback from Canonical yet?
<Kilos> nothing superfly
<Kilos> it might be an idea to launch the site and share the link with the cc to hear what they say
<Kilos> we just dont go public till they have checked it out
<superfly> "It's easier to ask forgiveness than it is to get permission." -- Grace Hopper
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we just say oops sorry
<Kilos> its not like we are doing anything to the detriment of ubuntu
<Kilos> to the contrary imo and we arent using any official trademark anyway are we superfly
<superfly> no we aren't
<superfly> well, except for the "Ubuntu" name, which technically should not be copyrightable
<Kilos> ok lets do the forgiveness thing then
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i dont think they realise the scope of our project
<Kilos> i will right up an article for the weekly news letter and mail it to you
<Kilos> ai! superfly  the last line is wrong, because it will be on topic
<Kilos> no rush to check
<Kilos> elacheche  you here?
<elacheche> Kilos, hey!
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Kilos> i didnt know if you got the welcome mail like toddy didnt but i see you in the channel
<Kilos> so all good sorry
<elacheche> :) Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi neo
<Kilos> ai!
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-16
<Kilos> morning africa
<Tribaal> aaaand hi everyone
<Tribaal> oh hi EvilDMP
<Tribaal> :)
<Tribaal> the IRC world is small :)
<Kilos> hi Tribaal  welcome to ubuntu-safrica
<Tribaal> hehe
<Kilos> ubuntu-africa i mean
<Kilos> typos are the order of the day it seems
<EvilDMP> hello Tribaal
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-17
<Kilos> hi lin
<Kilos> i forgot where you are
<Kilos> hello africa
<Kilos> lin can you join here too please and you Tribaal  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa/+members
<Kilos> and all you other guys that havent joined yet
<Kilos> stickyboy  that includes you
<stickyboy> Kilos: :D
<Kilos> hehe
<stickyboy> Kilos: How do you feel about typography?
<Kilos> i know nothing about it so no feelings
<Kilos> too much other stuff trying to find peeps missing in action
<stickyboy> Kilos: Signing up. :)
<Kilos> yay good man
<stickyboy> Actually, not sure how to join.
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> dont you see a join this team button
<stickyboy> I mean, after logging into Launchpad, there's nothing saying "join".
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi d4rk-5c0rp
<Kilos> inetpro  stickyboy  doesnt see how to join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa/+members
<d4rk-5c0rp> hi Kilos
<Kilos> d4rk-5c0rp  when you guys joined https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa/+members
<Kilos> wasnt there a join this team button
<Kilos> stickyboy  cant find it
<pieter2627> Kilos: try the link https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<pieter2627> without the `+members` part
<d4rk-5c0rp> +1 pieter2627
<d4rk-5c0rp> the join button should be there
<Kilos> aha ty pieter2627
<Kilos> stickyboy  ^^
<pieter2627> np
<stickyboy> Kilos: pieter2627 done. :D
<Kilos> good man
<stickyboy> This new Islamic State video is epic.
<stickyboy> It makes me want to believe in God.
<Kilos> stickyboy  hit your lug with that link too hey
<stickyboy> Kilos: Was just about to do that.
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez_
<arnaudmez_> hi Kilos
<arnaudmez_> sorry was a bit busy
<Kilos> np man
<Kilos> busy is good
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-18
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
<Kilos> when are there going to be more mameroonians here??
<Kilos> cameroonians as well
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-19
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<rmyc> http://www.hastebin.com/qusesitoja.vhdl
<Kilos> hi rmyc
<rmyc> Hello.
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> where are you?
<rmyc> USA.
<Kilos> aha
<rmyc> Great Lakes region.
<Kilos> nice
<rmyc> chicagoland
<Kilos> hehe
<rmyc> Here are the words of the Christian God who loves you.
<rmyc> And formed you.
<rmyc> http://www.hastebin.com/ajayivuwic.vhdl
<Kilos> are you a linux user?
<rmyc> Not at the moment, though normally.
<stickyboy> Kilos: I'm going to Ethiopia tomorrow.
<stickyboy> Gonna try to reach out to tsega.
<stickyboy> See if I can get a meetup.
<Kilos> good stickyboy  and kick him for being so scarce
<stickyboy> Mos def
<Kilos> and also ask him where are all those west coast peeps he was going to bring here
<stickyboy> Just tweeted to all #Ethiopa #Linux users too...
<Kilos> eish twitter and FB are stealing all our peeps
<Kilos> what is the matter with people, is irc so difficult
<Kilos> and  i mainly use twitter to fight with my isp
<stickyboy> IRC is so sweet... low bandwidth. No javascript or big images. :P
<Kilos> i love irc
<Kilos> what are we missing that everyone else sees
<pieter2627> \away
<Kilos> hi Neo31
<Kilos> finish that project man
<Neo31> lol Kilos
<Neo31> delivering this weekend
<Neo31> i'm gonna need one or two more weeks dealing with enhancments and bug returns ...
<Neo31> then i'm off
<Neo31> i started to hate it
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> u good ?
<Kilos> im ok ty
<Kilos> just lonely doing everything myself
<Kilos> you lucky you arent applying for membership id vote -1
<Kilos> Neo31  take not
<Kilos> note
<Neo31> loool Kilos
<Neo31> I wouldn't do it
<Neo31> maybe next time if i have more free time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Neo31  wont you translate the slexy paste in the topic to french for me please
<Kilos> im trying to contact the mali peeps but dont think they understand english
<Neo31> ok if this is not urgent
<Neo31> can do it before i go to sleep to tomorrow night
<Kilos> lol yes thats fine ty or mabe elacheche can do it for you
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> either one of us
<Neo31> the first who will be available to do it :)
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> even cheche junior
<qwebirc92754> good evening
<Kilos> hi qwebirc92754
<Kilos> you inetpro  ?
<qwebirc92754> where is everybody?
<Kilos> resting before monday
 * qwebirc92754 found this nice web page on the web
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> tell
<qwebirc92754> something about Ubuntu for Africa
<Kilos> oh that sounds gfood
 * qwebirc92754 getting hungry now 
<Kilos> again
<qwebirc92754> oom Kilos, maybe you should put the link to http://ubuntu-africa.info up there in the topic
<Kilos> already?
<Kilos> aw i forgot how
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: New Topic
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Greetings and welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams | This channel is to link up Ubuntu LoCo teams and other linux users all over Africa. Please read this http://slexy.org/view/s2aEqtz90N
<qwebirc92754> well done oom Kilos!
<qwebirc92754> good night
#ubuntu-africa 2017-04-18
<arapgodsmack> anyone here know of a linux third party app to adjust mouse scroll speed?
<theShirbiny> arapgodsmack: i don't think you need a third party app for this
<theShirbiny> oh, i thought you said mouse speed :|
<theShirbiny> arapgodsmack: take a look at this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Imwheel
#ubuntu-africa 2017-04-23
<chris35> zipper, hi
#ubuntu-africa 2020-04-13
<b3> I have been translating Ubuntu into Afrikaans Language. Very few translators, seems  may be to only active translator accomplishing what I do.
<b3> Just a few days left until the Release date for Ubuntu 20.04 Focal Fossa.
<b3> Are their any volunteers to help translate? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+lang/af  This is the web address. . Login with Ubuntu one login. Please help out.
<melodie> bonjour tout le monde, hello here!
<melodie> je viens exprès demander si quelqu'un ici vit au Maroc ? Pourquoi, pour avoir un retour sur la réalité dans votre pays, comparé à cet article https://www.lesiteinfo.com/maroc/covid-19-la-strategie-du-maroc-lune-des-meilleures-au-monde-selon-nova-paraguay/
<melodie> ?
